# Help! New DIBP ImmiAccount System



## syfjhz22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I just noticed that DIBP system change appears finished. However, after I registered for new ImmiAccount, I am unable to import my application as it states:

_ No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again._

Is anyone else experiencing the same problem? All information entered are correct. Thanks


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

syfjhz22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just noticed that DIBP system change appears finished. However, after I registered for new ImmiAccount, I am unable to import my application as it states:
> 
> ...


I imported it was successful. Did u follow instructions accordingly


----------



## syfjhz22 (Nov 20, 2013)

samkalu said:


> I imported it was successful. Did u follow instructions accordingly


I suppose yes.

I selected _Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)_

Then I entered TRN (copy paste from confirmation letter)

DOB copy paste from confirmation letter which is correct

Passport number and country are also correct, and it appears my name is also correct.

I've also tried different browser.

I am now worried what went wrong.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

syfjhz22 said:


> I suppose yes.
> 
> I selected Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)
> 
> ...


Seems like you have done right. Better lodge a case mentioning your issue.


----------



## syfjhz22 (Nov 20, 2013)

I checked my details for more than 10 times and I can't find a single error, neither in my application PDFs.

This is really concerning, can't go to sleep with this issue in my head...


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

syfjhz22 said:


> I checked my details for more than 10 times and I can't find a single error, neither in my application PDFs.
> 
> This is really concerning, can't go to sleep with this issue in my head...


Don't think too much u didnt ask for the system change. Drop a mail with all the details to dibp


----------



## syfjhz22 (Nov 20, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Don't think too much u didnt ask for the system change. Drop a mail with all the details to dibp


I guess I'll call DIBP Monday morning at 8:30am...:yield:


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the system change was scheduled until Dec 9th so I would suggest just wait until then, there will always be some errors when they are making system updates. It is advisable to simply just wait until the changes/maintenance schedule is over before using the system. So just try after that time is done, if you face any issues after that you can always contact them. Either ways it's the weekend and you will not receive any response before Monday and by then the scheduled changes would've completed.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

syfjhz22 said:


> I suppose yes.
> 
> I selected _Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)_
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, noticed in your post " DOB copy paste from confirmation letter which is correct ", please try to use Calender button located next to DOB box to enter your Date of birth.

Please ignore above tip, if you have already tried.


----------



## syfjhz22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Sorry to hear that, noticed in your post " DOB copy paste from confirmation letter which is correct ", please try to use Calender button located next to DOB box to enter your Date of birth.
> 
> Please ignore above tip, if you have already tried.


Already tried, still thanks for the help


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Friend, this is really annoying situation... lets try below steps once..
1. Login to Immiaccount >> go to Manage account ( Top right corner ).
2. Click on " Delete my account ".
3. Proceed further with the options.
4. Create a new account with different Username and fill your details and try to import your application..

Lets pray for the best..


----------



## syfjhz22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Friend, this is really annoying situation... lets try below steps once..
> 1. Login to Immiaccount >> go to Manage account ( Top right corner ).
> 2. Click on " Delete my account ".
> 3. Proceed further with the options.
> ...


Just tried, does not work...


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

syfjhz22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just noticed that DIBP system change appears finished. However, after I registered for new ImmiAccount, I am unable to import my application as it states:
> 
> ...


I am experiencing the same error. Any one else? I am 176 SS applicant by the way.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

Geez, relax guys. They said the maintenance is til Monday! Why are you in rush and worry for no reason?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> Geez, relax guys. They said the maintenance is til Monday! Why are you in rush and worry for no reason?!


 Thank you. Was going to say the same, dont know why anyone even bothered with the site knowing the work was on going. Quite likely all these new accounts will be deleted and have to be redone one they've finished.


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

*TRN account cant access*

anyone experience problem accessing the visa page? I created an account last week but due to credit card issue I needed to wait until the maintenance last friday to be finish so i could pass my application. 

Can i create another TRN account? Will it not affect the current account i created last week?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI, but not have been invited yet. Does that mean I have no TRN number, only EOI ID - and have to start the process all over again?

Thanks


----------



## syfjhz22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI, but not have been invited yet. Does that mean I have no TRN number, only EOI ID - and have to start the process all over again?
> 
> Thanks


This got nothing to do with your EOI. Please wait for your Invitation. You may check/edit your EOI in the skillselect system.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear All,

I am trying to apply for visa through ImmiAccount but after few steps it gives me the this message *" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*. further when i login to my immiaccount directly, there is no visa application saved but when i log in to skill select and click on apply visa, it starts over the application with information previously entered. I am confused, any body else is facing or have faced the same situation?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Did you manage to lodge?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Did you manage to lodge?


no... still facing the same issue...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Did you manage to lodge?


has any one lodged the application recently? i mean in past two days/??


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> has any one lodged the application recently? i mean in past two days/??


It may be because of planned maintanence. Please refer this SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Thanks,


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

VidyaS said:


> It may be because of planned maintanence. Please refer this SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> 
> Thanks,


Maintenance is on 6th april and i am trying since 2nd april


----------



## OSM (Apr 5, 2014)

The system has been experiencing less than desirable performance.


----------



## varunsonpethkar (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Friends,


We have made payment after getting invitation for Australian PR.
We have uploaded all relevant documents.
Our Medical and PCC is also done.

My only doubt is that, 

(1) On IMMI Site, whether should we go ahead select the checkbox next to our reference number and press the SUBMIT Button and only then the CASE OFFICER will be assigned to our application.

OR

(2) Our uploaded documents are already visible to some Case Officer and after the Case Officer's verification of all the documents, then we will be asked to Press the button of SUBMIT APPLICATION.

I think, the Option 1 which I proposed above is correct. Please suggest. 

Kindly suggest as early as possible as we have to proceed for this. 

How can I realize that some CO has been assigned to our case


----------

